# Size of Rhinestones for Template Cutting



## analandry

Ok. Just wondering if anyone would have a chart or could list the actual sizing they enter into their cutting program for each size rhinestone? Well maybe for most popular--SS6, SS10, SS16 & SS20. I already messed up a sheet of sticky flock and now I'm paranoid I'm going to size wrong again. If anyone would share for example--for SS6 I use ___size for stone & ___ spacing!!

Thank you so much for any help!!


----------



## dazzabling

I take it you are making the circles manually?


----------



## DivineBling

I set mine in inches:

ss6 - .099"
ss10 - .127"
ss16 - .173"
ss20 - .204"


----------



## analandry

Thank you Stephanie!!!


----------



## dazzabling

@Stephanie

Do you get the same sizes in all your rhinestone prgorams? I ask because I got 2 different sizes for 10ss in r-stones and downloaded file


----------



## DivineBling

In winpcsign, you decide what size circle you make because the "rhinestones" are actually just vector circles. In rhinestone programs like rStones, OOBling, etc, the rhinestone elements are preset. I think you can change the output in rStones but I haven't played with it.

In OOBling, I thought the stones were a little too small for use with machine cut stones so we created our own libraries with custom rhinestone output diameters. Anyone can change the libraries that it comes with though.


----------



## dazzabling

Thanks I thought that what was happening I was making a transfer out of my loose stones (4 different brands) I noticed what a pain that was but machine cut stones fell in much easier on my rstone file and your font file. But other files the holes seemed smaller to the point I had to use 6ss stones. 

So for the OP I would cut a size chart from the diminsions stephanie gave you to make sure your stones fit.


----------



## analandry

That's the plan just wanted an idea of where to start and size up/down from there. I cut a complete 2 color set on sticky flock for the first try (didn't think that one through) and the holes were so small I think I would've need SS1 stones!! Gonna plan more carefully this time--measure, measure, then cut!!


----------



## luv2bling

Hey, Try card stock for practice so you can save money! That's what I'm going to do when I get my cutter on Weds. I know that I will be making LOTS AND LOTS of mistakes...lol


----------



## jasmynn

I have rstones and for ss10 stones I just use the ss12 stone setting that's preset. I heard korean stones are larger than machne cut stones. Don't know if this makes a difference, I use pellosa stones and regular rhinestuds and that setting works. The size is .127 for the preset ss12 stones. I've only used ss10 stones so far though. My spacing is usually 1, sometimes .5 depending on the design. you just have to play with the spacing.


----------



## analandry

jasmynn said:


> I have rstones and for ss10 stones I just use the ss12 stone setting that's preset. I heard korean stones are larger than machne cut stones. Don't know if this makes a difference, I use pellosa stones and regular rhinestuds and that setting works. The size is .127 for the preset ss12 stones. I've only used ss10 stones so far though. My spacing is usually 1, sometimes .5 depending on the design. you just have to play with the spacing.


Thanks Jasmynn--my software has spacing preset at 2 mm. Do you set yours at 1 mm?


----------



## Krystle1981

jasmynn said:


> I heard korean stones are larger than machne cut stones. Don't know if this makes a difference, I use pellosa stones and regular rhinestuds and that setting works. The size is .127 for the preset ss12 stones. I've only used ss10 stones so far though. My spacing is usually 1, sometimes .5 depending on the design. you just have to play with the spacing.


I think it's the other way around. Korean are smaller than machine cut stones. I normally use Korean stones so my sizing for ss10 is .125. My machine cut stones don't brush well into those templates. I can even go as small as .118 on my clear stones and still get my Korean stones to fit quite nicely.


----------



## thomaswei

It really depends on the stones used,if the stones is good quality with even backing,you can leave smaller space for the circles,but if the stones are not with even backing glue,need to leave bigger space.in my production,i usually use SS6-2.1MM,SS10-3.1MM,SS16-4.1MM,SS20-5.1MM for the circles.


----------



## jean518

A calibration chart is the best advice. ALWAYS make a test circle before cutting your design to make sure you have it right. Lesson learned the hard way. I make my ss10 circle at 3.3 mm. Perfect for machine cut and also works for Korean, rhinestuds, domes, etc. No need to make separate templates for each type of element. I have come to believe that each cutter makes the holes slightly different evidenced by the different sizes that others cut their holes for the same size stone. That is why a calibration chart is so helpful.


----------



## analandry

@ Jean--Is the calibration chart something you made? I have a cricut now until my new cutter arrives and it seems that maybe it's not cutting a circle more of a tad oblong shape. Barely noticable but may be the issue.


----------



## jean518

I have the DAS system. It was a part of the software. I think you could make one by just printing out each size of stone. As to oblong circles, I am not familiar with the cutter you are using.


----------



## Urbanwear

analandry said:


> Ok. Just wondering if anyone would have a chart


Hi

I use this chart found on another thread. 

Very helpful in preparing this calibration chart, also added a pdf ready to cut. Saves me some time and material with my stencils.

Roger


----------

